# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Feedback on Fluval 404 canister filter

## eddy planer

Hi Gurus,

Anyone tell me this brand call Fluval 404 filter cansiter... is this a reliable brand? Furthermore..is this model Fluval 404 canister better than those China made canister like Jubo, Sinsin , Webro and so on....

I find this Fluval 404's price is quite attractive...but realized that this Fluval canister is somehere this same pricing or a little more expensive( 10%) than those china made brands canister.

Please advise me... gurus?

----------


## doubleace

Fluval brand is quite good as Eheim and the parts are easy to get too. The flowrate for 404 is 1300 litres/hr. And if you dont like the tube that they provide you can simply change to Eheim tube or those look alike Ehiem tube. So far I'm using it and it never give me any problem yet since I bought it in September. It also got 3 years warrantly same as Eheim.

As for other china brand I can say that Fluval is better. You also can say Fluval range after/before Eheim. If you are looking for caninster filter that is not expensive like Eheim can go for Fluval. Can say that it works the same as Eheim.

I'm currently using 1 x Eheim 2028 and 1 x Fluval 404 for my 422 planted tank.  :Grin:

----------


## williamng

i used fluval 303 before. In the past, the service support from local agents are no good. However, there was once where the parent company air in spares for me. I really appreciate that. Great filter and quiet too. Well, a cheaper alternative for Eheim.

----------


## eddy planer

> I'm currently using 1 x Eheim 2028 and 1 x Fluval 404 for my 422 planted tank. :grin


Wow...still need 2 canisters to get better water quality for your 422 tank, am planning using Fluval 404 for 4x1.5x2 tank. So how? :Shocked: 

Doubleace, Can i use 1 Fluval 404 for 4x 1.5x2 tank, bo? :Confused: 

Gurus..advise me ?

----------


## doubleace

Can.. No problem. I put 2 caninsters because I do not want it to have any dead spot to invite Mr Algae. The flowrate of the fluval is very powerful and you can try using 1 first. If you think it's not enough then you get another 1 also can.

----------


## godprint

> Can.. No problem. I put 2 caninsters because I do not want it to have any dead spot to invite Mr Algae. The flowrate of the fluval is very powerful and you can try using 1 first. If you think it's not enough then you get another 1 also can.


would it be too powerful for a discus tank? say of the same size 4ft?

thanks!!! :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi godprint,

With planted tank of 422 or 41.52 tank ..your discus will be fairly safe. If not use sponge filter for output flow to create less current for discus breeding. :Smile: 

Actually ..I'm planning to use fluval 404 for my 1st project , vivarium.

----------


## doubleace

> would it be too powerful for a discus tank? say of the same size 4ft?
> 
> thanks!!!


Bro the flowrate can be adjust.  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

> Bro the flowrate can be adjust.


ops. i sound so green. but forgive me, i really quite green in terms of knowledge on filters!

thanks again!!

any difference other than price in 404 and 405??

----------


## godprint

> Hi godprint,
> 
> With planted tank of 422 or 41.52 tank ..your discus will be fairly safe. If not use sponge filter for output flow to create less current for discus breeding.
> 
> Actually ..I'm planning to use fluval 404 for my 1st project , vivarium.


sponge filter at the output flow, wouldn't it mean sponge filter is not working as it's suppose to??

i thought sponge filter put @ input would be better??  :Angel:

----------


## doubleace

> ops. i sound so green. but forgive me, i really quite green in terms of knowledge on filters!
> 
> thanks again!!
> 
> any difference other than price in 404 and 405??


Don't think there's much different in price.

----------


## stillife

How much does this Fluval 404 cost? Will it be overkill to use on 2ft tank?

----------


## doubleace

404 cost around 120. You can adjust the flowrate from there. If next time you want to upgrade your tank still can use back the caninster.

----------


## illumnae

hmm wow...find it hard to believe that fluval is the same as an eheim given the many glowing reviews i've heard about eheim from forums all over the world  :Shocked:  does it last as long as eheims as well?

----------


## godprint

i have decided to get fluval 404 for my 4ft discus tank...

will update *you* guys tonight...

i intend to put a dummy cannister after the output of 404...to try and reduce general impact onto the discus.

haha...wish me Luck..

----------


## doubleace

> hmm wow...find it hard to believe that fluval is the same as an eheim given the many glowing reviews i've heard about eheim from forums all over the world  does it last as long as eheims as well?


Cant compare yet cause Fluval brand just came out. Think must wait for the long run.




> i have decided to get fluval 404 for my 4ft discus tank...
> 
> will update you guys tonight...
> 
> i intend to put a dummy cannister after the output of 404...to try and reduce general impact onto the discus.
> 
> haha...wish me Luck..


Bro you really want to get a dummy caninster to reduce the flowrate? If not you put a rainbar also can. Anyway waiting for your update.

----------


## godprint

> Bro you really want to get a dummy caninster to reduce the flowrate? If not you put a rainbar also can. Anyway waiting for your update.


haha... actually i have a running ehiem 2213, but seems like not doing a very good job. so that's why...

 :Embarassed:

----------


## doubleace

> haha... actually i have a running ehiem 2213, but seems like not doing a very good job. so that's why...


oic.. 2213 is around 440litre/hr and your 4ft tank is around 400 litres better get 3 times of your 4ft. So i think you get a 404 and use it together with the 2213 on each side to have a better circulation.

----------


## williamng

Fluval is not a new brand. I remember I used the Fluval 303 before I bought my eheim ecco. In terms of performance, I would say Eheim is better. However, if you take the price into consideration, one might feel Fluval is a more economical choice. I owned a china jebo cannister before. It is not bad too but mine broke down in less than a yr. Maybe unlucky..haha!

The last cannister I own is an eheim 2028. It seems like Eheim filters are getting more expensive. I remember I bought mine for less than $280 yrs ago. Now it cost $350?

----------


## godprint

> The last cannister I own is an eheim 2028. It seems like Eheim filters are getting more expensive. I remember I bought mine for less than $280 yrs ago. Now it cost $350?


ya! the price of 2028 went up... i was quite disturbed by that fact.

 :Angel:

----------


## doubleace

> Fluval is not a new brand. I remember I used the Fluval 303 before I bought my eheim ecco. In terms of performance, I would say Eheim is better. However, if you take the price into consideration, one might feel Fluval is a more economical choice. I owned a china jebo cannister before. It is not bad too but mine broke down in less than a yr. Maybe unlucky..haha!
> 
> The last cannister I own is an eheim 2028. It seems like Eheim filters are getting more expensive. I remember I bought mine for less than $280 yrs ago. Now it cost $350?


There are pros and cons between Fluval and Eheim. 2028 is around the same price as Fx5. Fluval model series 4 and above will be better than the old series. No harm trying since is affordable compare to eheim.

----------


## illumnae

if properly maintained what would you say the lifespan of a fluval is compared to an eheim williamng? half?

----------


## doubleace

Sometime can do a comparation. Correct me if i'm wrong.

Fluval 404 compare with Eheim 2028
Price: Fluval 404 - $100+
Eheim 2028 - $300+

Flowrate: Fluval 404 - 1300l/h
Eheim 2028 - 1050l/h

As you can see that in term of flowrate and price i can get 2 Fluval 404 at a flowrate of 2600l/h as compare to 1 Eheim 2028 at a flowrate f 1050l/h.

If you talking about lifespan think have to compare those that are using series 4 for longer period. I am using both for a few months and no problem so far.

----------


## williamng

Well, my fluval 303 failed after 1.5 yrs of service. For some reason, the spindle shalf broke. I tried to get spares to replace but at that time, it is a challenge. Out of goodwill, the parent company did send me some spares. However, after trying I cant get it to work so I gave up. A great cannister in my opinion but no service support when faulty. As for Eheim, my friend encounter a broken seal after using the filter for near to 2 yrs. He sent it back to Qian Hu to get it fixed. It comes back and works very well. 2 yrs down the road and he is still using it. 

I think a fluval will easily last for > 1 yr. The only concern is that whether the service support is available locally to fix minor problems. In the past, the support is almost non existance. Now, I am not sure.

----------


## godprint

> I think a fluval will easily last for > 1 yr. The only concern is that whether the service support is available locally to fix minor problems. In the past, the support is almost non existance. Now, I am not sure.


wonder why then they give warranty for 2yrs when they can't help out much...

how about spare parts? easy to get??

thanks!

----------


## doubleace

spare parts can ask from C328 or can get the supplier number from them.

----------


## williamng

Yes. The price has increased but we still have to thank Qian Hu for holding stocks & providing good service support. I dont see any challenges in getting an Eheim and servicing it. 

Personally, my colleague and I have been trying to get ADA tanks for 2 weeks however it is really a challenge to get these tanks. For some reason, even if you are willing to pay, there is no stocks for you. As for service, I dont really want to mention.

In summary, in terms of Fluval vs Eheim, you can buy 2 fluval with the price of Eheim. If budget is a problem, go for Fluval. If you can afford and price is of no concern, go for Eheim. Specs like flowrate is not so much of a concern to me.

----------


## williamng

Hi

If I recall correctly, I bought my fluval filter > 6 yrs ago. Maybe the service now is better. I am not too sure. As for Eheim, I am sure the support is there. I think my eheim has a 3 yrs warranty.

----------


## doubleace

Yup all eheim come with 3 yrs warrantly.

As you say for budget go for Fluval if not go for Eheim

So different people have different option. Depend on which you choose. Sometime if you are down to luck what you buy also will spoil within a year although alot of comments say that this brand is long lastly that brand is cheap.

Up to user preference.  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Gurus,

just went to Seaview farm at seletar, saw many boxes of Fluval 404 going cheap but the problem is only 1 month warranty! Being told by the staff that Fluval 405 is replacing the Fluval 404 stocks, so that why is cheaper by 40% to 50% and its warranty has cut to 3 years to 1 month.

So again i end up not buying any Fluval 404.. still skepcital that those stock must be in a poor QC problem or conditions. 

Any suggestions , gurus?

----------


## doubleace

The uncle at sea view has been telling me since last two months till now he still say the same. 1 month is from his shop and 3 years is from the supplier i think.

That time he told me stock is going fast and say if he clear the stock here he will not import anymore stock already. But in the end he still importing stock in. I've bought from him and also intro my colleague to him too. He also bought the Fluval 304 caninster.

If you still cant make decision can approach auntie or uncle at C328 and can also ask them for the supplier number.

----------


## stillife

Hi, in terms of maintenance and cleaning of the canister filter. Does the Fluval brand allows the user to remove the canister to clean/wash without flowback. Basically flow locking device like Ehiem filter.

Pardon me if the question is lame or not clear. :Grin:  
Still new.

----------


## doubleace

Yup.. easy to clean also.

----------


## stillife

Which Fluval model is suitable for 2ft tank? Is it possible to split the output to two tank and a input from the two tank into the canister filter?

So that I can save some space and providing filtration for two tanks. :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

> Which Fluval model is suitable for 2ft tank? Is it possible to split the output to two tank and a input from the two tank into the canister filter?
> 
> So that I can save some space and providing filtration for two tanks.


Bro

204 or 304 will be better. Only Fx5 can split the output flow. But if you want to do that you can DIY yourself. Use a 'Y' splitter tube to join. Not sure that really works?

----------


## godprint

> Bro
> 
> 204 or 304 will be better. Only Fx5 can split the output flow. But if you want to do that you can DIY yourself. Use a 'Y' splitter tube to join. Not sure that really works?


i think that Y splitter tube does work...
saw it in some other fish forum...

but u mentione FX5 can spilt...do u mean it comes with a splitter??

haha... mmmm

what's going on about the 1month warranty for 404 left??

anyone can verify??

thanks!

----------


## illumnae

i've been told also that the FX5 can be split...but doesn't it come with custom ribbed hosing? i'm also abit wary of splitting as compared to 2 individual filters as any joint is a potential weakness for leaks to spring. does the FX5 cost less than 2x 404s or 2x Eheim 2028s?

----------


## doubleace

Yup Fx5 has a multi-directional twin output nozzles to create specific water flows.


For the 1 year warrantly think have to ask the supplier that will be more clearly.

----------


## eddy planer

> If you still cant make decision can approach auntie or uncle at C328 and can also ask them for the supplier number.


Hi doubleace,

Just went to C328, auntie and uncle even told me.....no warranty for all Fluval models. And i did ask for the supplier number, they refused to give me but offer to order any Fluval spare parts and will be deliver in 3 days time with 50% downpayment if I order one.

So far, for your information , you being using Fluval 404 without any fuss or problem.Then I will consider getting one... since Fluval is better brand than the rest of all China's brand.

Another thing... I notice Rena XP2 canister look good but is aliitle pricey , almost the same price as Eheim 2208 or whatever Eheim products.

Anyone telll me about Rena cansiter?

Gurus , please advise me....

----------


## eddy planer

> i've been told also that the FX5 can be split...but doesn't it come with custom ribbed hosing? i'm also abit wary of splitting as compared to 2 individual filters as any joint is a potential weakness for leaks to spring. does the FX5 cost less than 2x 404s or 2x Eheim 2028s?


Fluval Fx5 ...cost about 1 Eheim 2028 + 1 Fluval 404. I checked the price with auntie at C328. hmmmm i might well buy 2nd hand chiller Resun650,and Fluval 303 and Fluval 404, agree?

----------


## doubleace

> Hi doubleace,
> 
> Just went to C328, auntie and uncle even told me.....no warranty for all Fluval models. And i did ask for the supplier number, they refused to give me but offer to order any Fluval spare parts and will be deliver in 3 days time with 50% downpayment if I order one.
> 
> So far, for your information , you being using Fluval 404 without any fuss or problem.Then I will consider getting one... since Fluval is better brand than the rest of all China's brand.
> 
> Another thing... I notice Rena XP2 canister look good but is aliitle pricey , almost the same price as Eheim 2208 or whatever Eheim products.
> 
> Anyone telll me about Rena cansiter?
> ...


oic.. Ya can try also not pricey.. Regarding about the Rena caninster need other bros to give more information.

----------


## doubleace

> Fluval Fx5 ...cost about 1 Eheim 2028 + 1 Fluval 404. I checked the price with auntie at C328. hmmmm i might well buy 2nd hand chiller Resun650,and Fluval 303 and Fluval 404, agree?


Ya can also some they even buy cheap caninster as long the circulation in the tank is ok can already. But also must think of the long run.

----------


## godprint

haha...

so now is got warranty or no warranty??

sigh... anyway i bought 2 404s...

wish me luck. haven't got chance to set them up... hahaha... too tired.

----------


## doubleace

Don't worry.. my still in good condition now. Unless you hit on something or you drop it but that wont happen.  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

eddy, yr pm full leh..

haha

anyway guys, if can be friends with me that would be great, add me to msn~ [email protected]

thanks!!!

easier to chat there...

----------


## illumnae

> Hi doubleace,
> 
> Another thing... I notice Rena XP2 canister look good but is aliitle pricey , almost the same price as Eheim 2208 or whatever Eheim products.
> 
> Anyone telll me about Rena cansiter?


a Rena XP3 (bigger than a XP2) costs about 2/3 the price of a 2028 or 1.5x the price of a Fluval 404. i just enquired today. in terms of size and flow rate it is probably equivalent to an Eheim 2026 after taking slowing down of flow by media into account

----------


## godprint

my gosh...i just fixed up fluval404...i find the flow abit too high. it's currently filled with goldfish... i haven't let discus shift to that tank yet...

heh

----------


## doubleace

Bro reduce your flowrate since its too powerful.

----------


## godprint

i'm thinking if it could be modified to a spray bar instead of the output provided. haha

----------


## doubleace

Can.. or you can change the tube to those green look alike ehiem tube.

----------


## godprint

> Can.. or you can change the tube to those green look alike ehiem tube.


i tried to use the one that came with 2213, too small haha... the hold was too big for the spray bar to fit. (loose)

----------


## doubleace

Eheim tube got 2 types big and small forgot the size. 2213 is using the small size. You got to take the big size for fluval.

----------


## cwtan12

The last canister filter I bought is a Fluval 204. I own all series of Eheim canister filters except the Pro III series. I would say I regretted that I bought so many Eheim. Should have bought Fluval since the quality is similar and it's cheaper. As for China Bbrands, I used them before also. They are in my storeroom now. All are either not working, noisy or leaking.

----------


## BFG

Just came back from Petmart. Spoken to their sales staff that they do have spare parts for Fluval. I was told also that if they do not have the spares, they would take it out from the canister filter stock that they have.

----------


## doubleace

good.. next time can get from there nearer to my place.  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

> The last canister filter I bought is a Fluval 204. I own all series of Eheim canister filters except the Pro III series. I would say I regretted that I bought so many Eheim. Should have bought Fluval since the quality is similar and it's cheaper. As for China Bbrands, I used them before also. They are in my storeroom now. All are either not working, noisy or leaking.


How long has your Fluval lasted you? 

it's good to hear feedback from people who've tried out cheaper but as good products. it helps the hobby and hobbyists if startup costs can be lowered but quality not compromised

----------


## doubleace

> The last canister filter I bought is a Fluval 204. I own all series of Eheim canister filters except the Pro III series. I would say I regretted that I bought so many Eheim. Should have bought Fluval since the quality is similar and it's cheaper. As for China Bbrands, I used them before also. They are in my storeroom now. All are either not working, noisy or leaking.


wow.. you can sell all of them to 2nd hand shop already.  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

> Just came back from Petmart. Spoken to their sales staff that they do have spare parts for Fluval. I was told also that if they do not have the spares, they would take it out from the canister filter stock that they have.


wow are their spare parts expensive??

thanks!!


i've got another enquire guys,
with regards to the fluval 404... how do i link it to an existing uv sterilizer that i have?

can't seem to figure it out... with my old 2213 it's pretty easy. but with the type of piping and "connectors(rubber)" Fluval use, i can't think of how to get it in line with the canister...

can someone help me with details?

is there anything extra i need to get?

----------


## doubleace

> wow are their spare parts expensive??
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> i've got another enquire guys,
> with regards to the fluval 404... how do i link it to an existing uv sterilizer that i have?
> 
> can't seem to figure it out... with my old 2213 it's pretty easy. but with the type of piping and "connectors(rubber)" Fluval use, i can't think of how to get it in line with the canister...
> ...


Bro

Petmart can say their price are not really expensive for some things, you can call them and ask for the price of the thing you want to buy.

For your fluval you can either get a convertor from any lfs ask them which converter can connect your fluval tube to the uv filter. Another alternative way is you get the eheim look alike green tube to replace the fluval tube and you can keep your fluval tube for spare.

----------


## godprint

> Bro
> For your fluval you can either get a convertor from any lfs ask them which converter can connect your fluval tube to the uv filter. Another alternative way is you get the eheim look alike green tube to replace the fluval tube and you can keep your fluval tube for spare.


do you mean , i do-away with all the ribbed hose and replace with the fatter version of Ehiem piping?

i wouldn't mind if that works... there's only 2 size of ehiem piping right? if my 2213 small piping doesn't work, means i just get the other one right?

thanks!!! :Razz:

----------


## doubleace

> do you mean , i do-away with all the ribbed hose and replace with the fatter version of Ehiem piping?
> 
> i wouldn't mind if that works... there's only 2 size of ehiem piping right? if my 2213 small piping doesn't work, means i just get the other one right?
> 
> thanks!!!


Yup thats correct.

----------


## godprint

hi guys,

update on my usage of fluval404 is here...

my pics...





*please* advice further how to further remove the floating particles...
thanks!

----------


## doubleace

you mean the floating particles on the surface? If yes use a surface skimmer.

----------


## syburn

Can I ask whats best Model of Fluval for a 2'x1'x1 tank with plants.

Also where is best place to see a big selection of Eheim and Fluval filters - my local shop only sells Eheim pro 2 etc and they are all selling for around s$700-900.

----------


## aquanatix

> Can I ask whats best Model of Fluval for a 2'x1'x1 tank with plants.
> 
> Also where is best place to see a big selection of Eheim and Fluval filters - my local shop only sells Eheim pro 2 etc and they are all selling for around s$700-900.


Used a 304 previously on a 2footer,works fine if you like to overfilter your tank like me  :Grin:  A better model would be the 204? Not sure about you guys,aquastar over in yishun is supposedly the mail distributor of Fluval? The last time i bought mine there,they gave me 1year shop warranty?They even carried all spares when i lost my OEM hoses!

All in all the fluval series rocks,no complains there.Competitive pricing and NON GREEN cannisters.Only pros i encountered were 1)some people says it looks like a bucket/dustbin, 2)Self prime via handle as compared to auto priming and 3)the OEM ridged hoses coupled with the rubber band attachments. Other then these common complaints,i guess the fluval is really value for $$$? If not..Hydor Primes are pretty darn good as well :Grin:

----------

